# your favorite strap?



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

ok, so I have a new guitar and I want a new strap for it that is easy to take on/off and doesn't require me to add another peg on the heel.

what do you guys use? regular old strap with a shoelace?special secret trick?

i'd like to take the strap off easy to put the guitar back in it's case, so i don't get humidity problems.

suggestions?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lots of stuff here.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=11185&highlight=strap


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*for electrics*

unfortunately those are mostly for electrics, i'm mostly looking for a solution for an acoustic that does not have a strap peg on the heel of the guitar, but is not permanently tied onto the headstock.

so, barring tying a shoelace around my headstock with a bow, i'm looking for a more graceful solution...

suggestions?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry--I should have read that a little more carefully. 
Too bad nothing there helped.
I can't either--I always put a new strap button on the heel. (Okay-I've done that once--all my other guitars came with one--except my classical--I don't use it with a strap.

But most people I know use a shoe string or leather string that comes with the strap. I've also seen little leather loops that fit on the headstock.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Planet Waves markets a cool quick release connector for the strap to headstock thing. 

I always install heel mounted strap buttons on all my acoustics, including steel string, classical, mandolin, and bouzouki. 

Ymmv.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*thtanks mooh*

i'll check out planet waves.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

martin also makes a removable one like the planet waves.I dont know where you can find one except ebay,its some sort of snap like thing that you can put on any strap,i think,i've only seen pictures so i dont know a whole lot about it.


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

What do you have against pitting a strap peg on the heal of the guitar (just being curious)? My guitar came with a peg on its heal and I like it better that way. I've tried tying the strap at the nut of the guitar and I didn't like it. The guitar will balance differently.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*just...*

because i bought a brand new martin and i'm not yet at the level of emotional security required to drill a hole in it.

also because i heard it would void warranty. 

so if i was not the original owner, maybe. until then there must be a better solution...

IN fact I think i found one....

Stand by...... I'm going to fabricland today


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

Martin sells a strap with a button for the headstock area.The button holds the strap together,which lies under your strings near tuners.I personally hate strap pins in the neck heel.looks like a shop class type deal.Actually,on some used Martins Ive had that had one they worked great but look like hell.Let us know what you went for!!!!! Jim


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*it worked!!!!*

ok, my design worked good. i used suede braid and a faux bone toggle button. the braid was a little pricey but it looks good and works well.

i'm into the strap converter for about $6 total, and the strap for about $10.

i took pics, then my batteries died.

so i'll have to post tomorrow.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

How about one of those hooks with a suction cup on the back to fasten them to bathroom tiles? :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*ok, finally some pics*

so here is my solution, cost me about $5 total for the button and the braided suede.

http://bp1.blogger.com/_yGAy7W-58hg/R_qJN_cixtI/AAAAAAAAABA/Qc9BPRfXjaU/s1600-h/martin+strap+1.JPG


http://bp3.blogger.com/_yGAy7W-58hg/R_qJOfcixuI/AAAAAAAAABI/q0DpTJGQ1Oo/s1600-h/martin+strap+2.JPG


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*It won't void warranty*

The case was settled 30 years ago (or thereabouts) when GM lost a case against someone who changed their own oil. The car broke and GM tried to claim that they broke warranty. The courts agreed with the owner of the car.
It must be proven that what you did caused the damage to the guitar. A Martin Certified repair person installing a strap pin will not void the warranty.

Having said that, however, I should point out that a the headstock attached strap is a nice way to go. It allows you to control the angle of the headstock more easily by making a broader triangle. Some folks like it, some don't.

There are a number of excellent detachable systems out there. If you would rather, you can go to a camping supply store and purchase a quick release system and a couple of shoelaces and make your own. 

Or you can tie it on permanently.

Whatever, have fun and play lots of music!!!


----------



## Collin Bass (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm a little late for this show, but I've got one of these with each of my acoustics. Safer and easier than shoe strings, and it looks much better. You can out any strap on it.









Coffee Brown Leather Acoustic Guitar Strap Button Headstock - Etsy Canada


This Instrument Straps item by WalkerAndWilliams has 48 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United States. Listed on 09 Dec, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Resonator Guitar Straps from Lakota Leathers


Lakota Leathers offers the softest buffalo leather resonator guitar straps that will fit Dobro brand and others.




www.lakotaleathers.com


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I had never considered before whether a small hole in the heel of an acoustic guitar would void the warranty.
Thank you for drawing my attention to this.
Good to know.
If I am ever in the market for a new guitar I will remember to bear that in mind and will not purchase any guitar from a company which has such little faith in their own instruments.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

player99 said:


>


Wow, I've been around long enough that I posted in thread from 2008.


----------



## Jayg28 (Oct 12, 2017)

I've dabbled with this topic for years. Personally, I prefer strap pins in the heel and have installed some myself on a number of acoustics I've owned in the past. At some point, though, I stopped based on my personal feeling towards the guitar. 

I know a lot of guitar collectors dislike the strap pin, especially on vintage guitars. 

I also know that it does not void a Martin warranty if the guitar has a strap pin. I've had warranty work performed in the past and nobody said anything about the pin in the guitar. I've also owned a Santa Cruz 12 fretter in which the previous owner removed the heel pin because he couldn't play up the neck properly. That was an unfortunate decision all around. Left an ugly mark.

I've experimented with Martin's strap, Planet Waves's clip, but the best device that has worked for me when not using a Souldier strap is a short, strong lace that an L&M employee gave me for free long ago.


----------

